# Needle for sewing up chickens



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey everybody, hope your Thursday is going well for ya. I was just wondering what kind of needle I need to look for that will work with cooking twine to sew up chickens. I have had it on the top of my noggin for several weeks that I want to do a deboned stuffed chicken cordon bleu. Is there an easy solution to this or do I need to go to a specialized cooking store or online? Thanks in advance and sorry for my ineptitude. lol


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

Bump. So I was wondering about some kind of crochet needle or what? Can I whip something up myself? Pretty handy.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 5, 2015)

I know they make poultry needles. I've seen them at my grocery store in a kit with twine. If you can't find them you can drill a hole in the top of a chop stick to run the twine through and then just sharpen the skinny end with a pencil sharpener.


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Hey everybody, hope your Thursday is going well for ya. I was just wondering what kind of needle I need to look for that will work with cooking twine to sew up chickens. I have had it on the top of my noggin for several weeks that I want to do a deboned stuffed chicken cordon bleu. Is there an easy solution to this or do I need to go to a specialized cooking store or online? Thanks in advance and sorry for my ineptitude. lol


TJ any craft store should have Tapestry Needles the butchers twine will go threw.













100_1626.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 5, 2015






It is tight in there a fishing line would work better.













100_1629.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 5, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Mar 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> TJ any craft store should have Tapestry Needles the butchers twine will go threw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm, maybe mom has one of those? thanks man


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2015)

The point on these needles are not real sharp. You can always bone it out without cutting the skin.See my signature dish.  







http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170393/relleno-manok-stuffed-chicken-w-rice-beans-q-view


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

I use a chop stick to poke a hole then poke the butchers twine through. I build skin on frame kayaks and the needles I use for that would work.


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 5, 2015)

I would think you could get a needle at Hobby Lobby or a craft store that would work or maybe a big fishing hook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2015)

These are exactly what I use: The curved one works great for this.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 5, 2015)

I use a real poultry needle...works great and should last a lifetime or many!


----------



## timberjet (Mar 6, 2015)

stickyFingers said:


> I would think you could get a needle at Hobby Lobby or a craft store that would work or maybe a big fishing hook.


Now that is the advice I was looking for as I have very very large saltwater hooks. I never would have thought of that. awesome. I will just semi straighten one out. How perfect is that? Thanks everybody for your ideas. I was hoping I could use something I already had.


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad I could help!


----------

